# Serbia



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Have read the threads on taking a van into Serbia but as these are now fairly dated, does anyone know or have recent experience of...

1/ Does Serbia still requires the purchase of a Green card at the border and if so what is the cost likely to be for a 4t motorhome?

2/ Are traffic police still enoying a comfortable lifestyle at the expense of the owners of foreign registered vehicles?

3/ Planning on driving from Zagreb to Belgrade (to visit chums and staying at Auto Camp Dunav about 10kn from Belgrade centre) and then from Belgrade to Budapest. Any views/advice on the route or any views at all?

TIA


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just to update my query above.

After a couple of days in a deep huddle (with my friend Google), we are now thinking we might drive across Croatia and take a train from either Slavonski Brod or Vinkovci to Belgrade, leaving the van at a campground.

Anyone any experience or views on this?

Thanks


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Sander4709,
Which route are you considering to get you into the Balkans?
We have stayed twice at a lovely agriturismo spot on one of the oxbows of the Sava river in Croatia, which could be on or near your route to Belgrade, or at least the train stations you mention. As well as rooms they had a field which I think was useable for camping. Don't know for certain about a m/h, it would I think depend on size. It was one of the most magical places, based on one of the old wooden houses of the area and fronting the water, with a rowing boat and fishing off the jetty. We liked it so much so that after 'discovering' it by chance we returned the next year with our grand-daughter. The food is good, the family are lovely, they speak some English, German and French. It is very close to a large bird/nature park.
Let me know if you'd like more info.
lala


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi lala,

That sounds nice - and helpful so yes please to more info.

The planned route is Zagreb to Slavonski Brod or Vinkovci. 

I think there is more to see and do in Slavonski Brod but Vinkovci would be preferred because it is closer to the Serb border and hence easier/quicker on the train into Belgrade.

After returning from Belgrade the route north beckons towards Pecs and then Budapest.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Our insurance won't cover Serbia.
Husband has cycled through Serbia though. Belgrade, alomg Danube Gorges and into Romania.

Lesley


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Lesley,

Insurance is the main problem. I don't want to pay for a green card for Serbia just for a couple of days in Belgrade.

I thought getting a train in would be a smart way around that but my problem is finding somewhere safe to leave the motorhome in Croatia but close to a railway station that has easy access to Serbia.

I may have to look at the Hungarian side of the Serb border - maybe Szeged?


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We did a camping tour of Hungary in 1989. It had some very well organised campsites then. Based on our time there I'd certainly look at that side of the border.

Lesley


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi
It's Agriturismo Family Ravlic in Musilovcica.
Have fun
lala


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

*Travelling In Serbia*

Hi,

We are also looking for any up to date information about travelling around Serbia. Would like to know about general road conditions and campsite/wildcamping. Hopefully a knowledgeable traveller will give us some insight into yours our questions.


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

the first thing you'll need for Serbia is Green card if your insurance does not cover Serbia. I think it's 160 EUR for two weeks. You can purchase at the border.
Where would you like to go? What are you interested in? How long will you stay? When would you go?
Well, roads are OK, no need to worry about that. People are very friendly, especially in smaller towns and villages and you will feel very welcome. In general it's cheap, food is very good, also in restaurants. There are not very many campsites though. As for wildcamping I don't know but it should not e a problem in a village. I would not recommend wildcamping in bigger towns and cities (like everywhere).
I would recommend the following route:
Take the motorway Zagreb-Belgrade and take the exit to Osijek. Osijek is a nice town in Croatia. Then go towards the border to Serbia and 20 km from the border there is one of rare campsites in this area
www.camping-apatin.net If you like nature and cycling, you'll love it.

From there you can go towards Novi Sad (famous for Exit festival), beautiful city with a fortress at the top... there's no campsite, you can ask at the fortress, or in a restaurant ...
Then you can go towards Belgrade and then further down either along the Danube or to the south. I don't know much about that area, have a look at http://www.camping.rs/en/

If you have any other questions, I'll try to find out for you. 
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

Thankyou for that information we will have a look into the campsite. We have found the Serbia Camping Association website that lists a few campsites. Its good to know the roads are drivable!


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

We've just been through Serbia but didn't need campsites (long story) so can't help with those sorry.

At the border the customs guy said the greencard would be 130 euros. The greencard lady said it would be 120 euros but then rang someone to check and we ended up paying 90!! We're 3850 kg so should be the same for 4 tonnes.

We had no problems with the police and the roads were fine. We were warned of frequent accidents on the main road south but as we were staying north of the Danube on the way to Croatia that didn't affect us.

We really liked it there and would go back.

Hope that helps.

Chris

www.theworldisourlobster.com


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

My daughter-in-law is from Serbia. Only been there once, for the wedding, and didn't camp. Didn't feel much different from any other European country. Yugoslavia was actually quite progressive in some respects, e.g, health care, and believe it or not many Serbs regret its passing. A lot of people are keen to develop their ties with the rest of Europe and regard the ultra nationalists with disdain. They don't even blame us for bombing their bridges and TV stations! When we went in 2004 the green card didn't cost anything like the figures quoted - and other things were dirt cheap.

Hope that's helpful.

Phil


----------

